
The Easiest Way to Create a Lean Canvas Canvas for Free - Brainfree
https://cnvs.online/
======
Brainfree
Hi, my name is Ivo and I am a founder of cnvs.online.

In those days, when the Lean movement begun, I discovered a wonderful tool –
Lean Canvas. It allows to look at the whole idea from the top in a few minutes
after it leaped to your mind. We all know that if you have something brilliant
in your mind, it's usually like a mess in the begining. With Lean Canvas you
can organize this chaos.

I have been helping my customers to build startups that’s why I immediately
started to use this new tool in my work. Today I use the Lean Canvas to test
all my ideas as it helps me to decide whether I should start realizing the
idea or I have to improve it before.

I'm sure that many of you, who are reading this, either use or know this tool.
I created this service for you. And yes, it doesn’t require registration and
it is completely free forever.

I'll be glad to receive your feedback and suggestions so feel free to write
here or to my email hello@cnvs.online.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

